# First Tarpon!!!!



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

awesome and congrats on your first poon!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

congrats now I need details on that tarpon spot


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Way to get that first poon!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

How did you break your BVK-9?


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

> How did you break your BVK-9?



doesnt matter. They all break................ Ask me how i know.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Tailgate


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Tailgate


So Jimo you are as strong as a.... Tailgate. Haha


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

I absolutely LOVED my BVK, I dont know why anybody would say anything bad, about them. It snapped because fell off the side of my truck bed as I was closing it.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

> I absolutely LOVED my BVK, I dont know why anybody would say anything bad, about them. It snapped because fell off the side of my truck bed as I was closing it.



Lots of BVK's broken on fish..... check life outside microskiff. Ive broken two new 10's on OK fish. If you want a brand new 10 you can come pick it up at 50% off. They do have a great turn around sending you a new one though!


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Im on a few forums outside of microskiff, and on facebook as well. Never once heard of an issue and never once had an issue with mine.....are people using straight 30lb to their flies and horsing them? I had mine paired with an alutechnos and yanked hundreds of snook out of the 'groves some some pushing 40"


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

Lately its been alot of folks going after Goliath grouper on sinking lines.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've broken two 8wt BVK's. 
My 9wt hasn't had any issues.

Congrats on the poon!


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

;D well, I'm just going to take a wild crack at it and say that might just be the reason some of them are having issues with them breaking....I dont know why just have a hunch...

I loved my 9wt, could have been I got a good one out of the bunch tho


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I broke Lefty's 8wt getting a casting lesson from him. 50ft of line in the air and he said, "Good now haul faster... Faster... Faster..." Then Ka Pow. Broke in the middle of the rod.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

> I broke Lefty's 8wt getting a casting lesson from him.  50ft of line in the air and he said, "Good now haul faster... Faster... Faster..." Then Ka Pow. Broke in the middle of the rod.


Got a new one though right? They pick up the shipping fees if you ask too!


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, TFO has amazing customer service, I'll be back in action as soon as the postman brings it back to my door.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

> I broke Lefty's 8wt getting a casting lesson from him.  50ft of line in the air and he said, "Good now haul faster... Faster... Faster..." Then Ka Pow. Broke in the middle of the rod.


now thats funny..lol


----------

